# Getting Money Out Of South Africa???



## ron1 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have received a number of e-mails of folk who have resold their timeshare and are battling to get their money out of South Africa.

Yes, I have also had the experience of battling to get money out of South Africa due to the strict currency controls. However, I can happily say that we have overcome that obstacle. It is hard work as we need to establish a number of facts. Any person who purchased through me can be assured of receiving their money as I already have all the facts on hand and it is a formality.

If a seller can prove he purchased the timeshare here in South Africa and that he paid for it then there is absolutely no problem. Obviously, where else could one purchase a South African resort ... when it is here in South Africa? Also, the seller should have a record of paying for it with US$ or any other currency. The majority of folk purchased their timeshare using their credit card and have probably lost the voucher; but one may have a credit card statement which reflects this amount. If this is lost then a copy of the Agreement of Sale will do.

There is no reason not to get money out of South Africa if one follows the procedures correctly.

By the way we do not charge any upfront fees to resell the timeshare units

I trust the above will help those who wish to sell.

Ron - ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## ron1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi all

With refererance to the above Post I have been receiving a number of e-mails as well as notifications through the TUG BBS where folk are using the "Send an e-mail feature".The notices of messages that appear on my computer screen  appear to be Pop-Ups. We have blocked all Pop-Ups to avoid viruses. 

Anyone who wants to contact me can e-mail me on ron@fairfields.co.za. Sorry for the inconvenience. Take care, Ron. My e-mail address is ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## flowers1227 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ron.
I have sent a couple of emails to you in the last couple of weeks concerning selling a couple of my weeks.  I didn't know if you had received them.
Thanks,
Betty


----------



## ron1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Betty ... e-mail me on ron@fairfields.co.za. Thanks


----------

